# ultrasonic bark control??



## maxsmom1229 (Apr 12, 2007)

ok when we are home with the dogs, they all know that quiet means quiet, and while they do bark when people pass in front of the house, or a dog or cat walks by a firm quiet and they settle back down. heres the problem...we live in town house-like apartments. we are in the middle with apartments on each side, and VERY paper thin walls. you can hear when your neighbors come and go and i have had complaints put in about my dogs that when we are not home they bark and continue on if my neighbors make noise. i was wondering what you all think about getting this to keep on in my house when we go out, if you think it will be effective or a waste of money. thanks so much for the input.

http://www.gooddeals.com/products/428/Indoor-Ultrasonic-Bark-Control.aspx


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

I could see it maybe working with 1 dog, but with multiple dogs the biggest problem I see is if 1 dog barks, they all get punished. Very difficult for a dog to learn under those situations when the punishment will seem very random to some of the dogs, and they can't associate it with thier own actions (barking) unless they are ALL barking at the same time when it goes off. Any dog who's behaving and still hears the nasty sound is going to be very confused, and IMO that's very unfair to the dog.


----------



## maxsmom1229 (Apr 12, 2007)

thanks for your reply. i didn't think of it that way! i agree very much so, makes alot of sense.


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

If your dogs are crated or seperate from each other how about just a bark collar?

Do not use them if your dogs are running free togather though. They can associate the correction with the other dog and that could be all bad.


----------



## maxsmom1229 (Apr 12, 2007)

they are all crated but the crates are all right next to each other. do you think that would affect the other dogs?


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Dawn, I am so very sporry that this is happening to you! Are the neighbors generally good and kind people to you, to the dogs? Or, is there a bit of tension there? I hope and pray for an easy solution to this. This is stress you really do not need, Dawn. ((Hugs))

Just a thought.. when you are home, and the neighbors are also home-- the neighbors are running the water in the faucets, flushing toilets, running showers, dropping things, living their lives. The dogs don't bark at these sounds then, right? Is it at all possible that the neighbors are setting up your dogs while you are gone, to cause them to bark? I mean, triggering the barking deliberately to get you and the dogs in trouble?

If this is unlikely, then what about setting up the dogs with borrowed (or bought) anti-bark collars that get set off ONLY by vibrations from the dog's own throat? Can this be done? Then, set your own dogs up yourself-- have a friend knock on a wall out in the common hallway, rattle a big plastic bag, drop a can filled with coins, chatter to herself-- see if any of the dogs bark at all. Let the vibration-sensing collar correct the dog who woofs.

Just a thought here.


----------

